# Did nasa photographed a heavenly city in 1994 ?



## Lowjack (Sep 28, 2010)

http://spirituschristi.livejournal.com/157191.html

Has anyone heard and researched this ?


----------



## Dominic (Sep 28, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> http://spirituschristi.livejournal.com/157191.html
> 
> Has anyone heard and researched this ?



I hear Art Bell and George Noory are researching it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks pretty photoshoped to me.


----------



## Dominic (Sep 28, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Looks pretty photoshoped to me.



How dare you sir!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks crowded.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dominic said:


> How dare you sir!?!





You mean this isn't real? I was gonna show it to ambush and the guys and finally prove that God was real!


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 28, 2010)

Something tells me blind, is blind.  Praying it were not so for many of them...let's keep interceding on their behalf!!


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like LAS VEGAS


----------



## earl (Sep 28, 2010)

Dang ! I was almost persuaded .


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2010)

It must be Purgatory


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

" An evil generation looks for a sign,but none will be given."

The hubble telescope did see a brilliant white light(confirmed),moving toward our universe from the edge of space.We will all know one day.As for the picture,I will not comment.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> " An evil generation looks for a sign,but none will be given."
> 
> The hubble telescope did see a brilliant white light(confirmed),moving toward our universe from the edge of space.We will all know one day.As for the picture,I will not comment.


It is Nibiru


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## apoint (Sep 28, 2010)

If the Hubble was pointing due north it is a possibility.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 28, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> " An evil generation looks for a sign,but none will be given."
> 
> The hubble telescope did see a brilliant white light(confirmed),moving toward our universe from the edge of space.We will all know one day.As for the picture,I will not comment.



Amen to that brother


----------



## olchevy (Sep 28, 2010)

The Hubble is not capable of taking images like this....All these pretty space images we see from the Hubble are false color images with each color designated to mean a certain type of Chemical or mineral abundance each of which have their own designated temperatures....
The Hubble is not like a high zoom camera.....

I don't think we will ever see heaven while alive on earth...it is not meant for us to see....yet.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> It is Nibiru



No it is a white light.Maybe something,maybe just a light in space.Heaven is Spiritual,our eyes are physical.No where in Scripture does it say man will go to Heaven.Why does Scripture tell us "the meek shall inherit the earth."
Where is The New Jerusalem going to be?...on earth!

Man cannot look on GOD(THE FATHER)and live.That would include the man made telescope.Sounds sort of, the tower of Babal mentality to me.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## huntmore (Nov 24, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Nov 25, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> The hubble telescope did see a brilliant white light(confirmed),moving toward our universe from the edge of space.We will all know one day.As for the picture,I will not comment.



Holy crap how did I miss this nugget?  Let's break that down...how can we see a white light coming?  If it's viewed from earth, it can't be seen until it gets here obviously.  If it's viewed by the Hubble scope and relayed to us...how is that signal getting to earth faster than the light that's supposedly on the way?  Do you have a link to this reported occurrence or did you just hear this somehow?


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.jimnicholsufo.com/16-nibiru/


----------



## Tim L (Dec 1, 2010)

Thor is this heaven or Asgard??


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 1, 2010)

Couldnt be the heaven in the bible... the bible says STREET of gold not STREETS and there looks like alot of STREETS to me


----------



## Paleo (Apr 2, 2011)

NASA did snap this in 1995:

Pillars of Creation

Click on the picture and it gets bigger


----------

